# создание своего Gentoo-linux дистрибутива

## devol

как можно создать свой спасательный дистрибутив на основе дженту, чтобы он грузился с компакт-диска, и в нем был минимальный нобор пакетов(ls,ps,bash...)

или посоветуйте какие-нибудь ссылки

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> как можно создать свой спасательный дистрибутив на основе дженту, чтобы он грузился с компакт-диска, и в нем был минимальный нобор пакетов(ls,ps,bash...)
> 
> 

 

Начать нужно, наверно, с:

app-admin/livecd-ng

Description: Gentoo LiveCD creation script

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> или посоветуйте какие-нибудь ссылки
> 
> 

 

поищи здесь по форумам

Вот, например:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57754

----------

## devol

О! спасибо, теперь будет в чем поразбираться

----------

